# AIO Arctic Liquid Freezer 2 Anschluss



## Idro (17. Mai 2021)

Kollegen und Kolleginnen,
ist es möglich den Anschluss der im Anhang zu sehen ist auszutauschen.
Durch einen Winkel möchte ich einen flacheren verlauf erreichen.
Ebenfalls würde ich den Schlauch gerne kürzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Lösung wäre vielleicht es oberhalb des Anschlusses zu trennen um ein Verbindungsstück
zu integriere welches eine Winkel Aufnahme ermöglicht. Was haltet Ihr davon ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2021)

Am Anschluss selbst was zu machen ist sehr gefährlich, weil die Tüllen oft aus Kunststoff bestehen und dabei auch abbrechen können. Die Lösung mit diesem Übergang würde ich daher auch als sicherer ersehen. Kann es nicht genau sagen, aber der Anschluss sieht verpresst aus.

Auch ein Grund weshalb ich lieber AIOs von Alphacool besser finde, da dort Teile aus dem custom Bereich verbaut sind und Schläuche mit Anschraubanschlüsse dran sind und so jederzeit umgebaut werden können.


----------



## Shinna (17. Mai 2021)

Den Anschluß wirst Du AFAIK nicht tauschen können. Selbst Gamers Nexus hat die Dinger in ihrem TearDown nicht gelöst. Abgesehen davon wurde quasi das komplette Pumpengehäuse zerlegt. Du kannst natürlich versuchen da mit Zwischenstücken und Winkeln zu arbeiten. Letztlich verlierst Du dabei die Garantie, was dir aber wohl eh bewusst ist.

Arctic verwendet AFAIK einfache gesleavete Gummischläuche. Wenn Du relativ Nah am Pump Hopusing schneiden willst sieht das IMO auch nicht so toll aus am Ende. Da würde ich eher darüber nachdenken einen Custom Loup aufzubauen. Kostet zwar aber Du erreichst eben die gewünschte Flexibilität ohne das Gewurschtel an der AIO. Von dem ich abraten würde.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Mai 2021)

So ein Custom Loop sähe auch besser aus, wenn man sich denn schon ein eigenes Acryl Case bauen will (wie der TE es vor hat), als so ein Flickkram mit einer bereits vorhandenen AiO zu veranstalten.


----------



## Idro (18. Mai 2021)

Danke vorab für die schnellen Rückmeldungen. Wie Tetra es erwähnt hat, soll alles in einem Acryl Gehäuse verbaut werden das wiederum in einem Tisch.

Eine Custom WaKü ist eine gute Idee. Mir war es nur schade, dass ich Hardware mit einer neuen ersetze die die gleiche Funktionalität hat. Natürlich ist eine WaKü auch kostspielig, aber mir kommen dann natürlich auch fragen auf, ob es überhaupt möglich sei es technisch zu realisieren. Denn die Höhe dürfte die von dem Netzteil nicht überschreiten.

Die GPU in das Kühlungssystem mit zu integrieren wäre auch sehr interessant. Dadurch könnte man womöglich an Lüfter sparen.  Vielleicht würde es sich sogar positiv auf die Lautstärke auswirken, wobei dann die Pumpen noch wären. Naja die Priorität ist auch nicht die Lautstärke.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Mai 2021)

Idro schrieb:


> ... ob es überhaupt möglich sei es technisch zu realisieren. Denn die Höhe dürfte die von dem Netzteil nicht überschreiten.



Ja das ist technisch möglich ohne Weiteres ... Dank Riser-Kabel für die GPU und AGB die man auch liegend verbauen kann.



Idro schrieb:


> Die GPU in das Kühlungssystem mit zu integrieren wäre auch sehr interessant. Dadurch könnte man womöglich an Lüfter sparen.  Vielleicht würde es sich sogar positiv auf die Lautstärke auswirken, wobei dann die Pumpen noch wären. Naja die Priorität ist auch nicht die Lautstärke.



Die Lüfter die du an der Grafikkarte sparst brauchst du dann aber wiederum auf dem Radiator und *die* Pumpen (Klingt nach einem Plan für mehrere Kreisläufe ... Warum?) leise zu bekommen ist schon länger kein Geheimnis mehr bei Wakü.

PS: Dein Plan mit der AiO wurde ja glorreich von meinen Vorpostern und mir "abgelehnt".  Kann es sein das deine Erfahrung lediglich mit dieser AiO im Bereich Wakü endet ... deine Überlegungen lassen mich darauf schließen?! Denn Acryl Gehäuse waren schon Ende der 90er Jahre des letzten Jahrtausends nichts besonderes und Wakü-Systeme in flacher Bauweise (Tischform *) wurden in den letzten Jahren auch schon öfter gebaut und sind mittlerweile sogar schon vorbereitet zu erwerben z.B. von Lian Li.

* Quelle Printerest


----------



## Idro (18. Mai 2021)

Also deine Vermutung stimmt, meine Kenntnisse sind relativ begrenzt bis kaum vorhanden. Immerhin habe ich nun einen Ansatz womit ich mich in der nächsten Zeit beschäftigen kann.  Vielen dank für die Hilfe.


----------

